# SLOWING THINGS DOWN A LITTLE BIT at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
June 28, 2018

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**MONDAY - June 25th*
*Capt. Heath Borchert* - Today was day #1 with the Jerral W. party of three. They opted for wading with croaker today for trout, and they did a fantastic job on the fish. They had their limits, but released a few at 15-1/4". This trio got it today! Weâ€™ll be back at them again tomorrow morning, and will keep our fingers crossed that things turn out just as good as today!





​*TUESDAY - June 26th*
*Capt. Heath Borchert* - Day #2 proved to be the same as Monday, with very similar conditions. We had to wait a bit for the bite to turn on, but when it did, everyone had to â€œhold onâ€. This group showed us howâ€™s itâ€™s done for the second day in a row now while wading with croaker. The youngest member of todayâ€™s party even got spooled (by what, we are still not sure), and when the fish hit his line, he couldn't get it turned! That fish (whatever it was) pulled all the line out in less than a minute. Thank you, folks, for two great days on the water!





​*WEDNESDAY - June 27th*
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - Throwing live croaker into sand pockets seems to be working well right now for catching trout. Whenever the wind allows you to do so, fishing over any of a number of the shell reefs located out in San Antonio Bay is also producing good-sized trout. Go get â€˜em!





​
*SLOWING THINGS DOWN A BIT​*We find so many times that people who venture to the Lodge, especially for the sole purpose of taking advantage of its laid-back atmosphere, along with everything else we have to offer, arrive while still fully under the influence of life-in-the-fast-lane. This is quite understandable, given the nature of the times we happen to live in, but being convicted of an FUI offense (Fishing while Under this Influence) can be hazardous to your health, and repeat offenders can, and will, certainly realize a definite and negative impact to their daily bag.

The summer time trout can be a peculiar, if not downright finicky, specimen. On those occasional cooler mornings when the thermometer reads only 80-85 degrees or so, trout can be ambushed on the flats as they warm themselves in the approaching daytime sunlight. But, on those warmer mornings that are so much more typical of our Texas summer months, trout will continually traverse the various levels of the water column throughout the course of the day, zigzagging side to side and laterally and horizontally in their search of that ever comfortable, and a bit cooler, water temperature.

Itâ€™s for this reason that itâ€™s so very important to remember to tighten the reigns a bit on your advancement as you happen upon the bite. Once the bite does begin to occur, you are going to catch them, but you simply have to stay in one place to do it â€" do not move your boat, and donâ€™t walk much at all if youâ€™re wading. Because the fish are constantly on the move, their paths will crisscross with yours. When you continue to move, you are simply reducing your odds for success. Keep in mind that the trout arenâ€™t living the same hectic lifestyle you may have become accustom to, so donâ€™t be afraid to stop and smell the roses once in a while, especially in such a serene and beautifully quiet environment as that which is offered by Mother Nature herself in the form of our native Texas bays. Who knows, you might just discover you like â€œfishinâ€™ in the slow lane!â€ Everyone be careful out there, stay safe, and have fun!

*NOW BOOKING DUCK HUNTS FOR THE 2018-19 SEASON​*



For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf Coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.

Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.





​If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING WITH LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018





​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS HAD TO SAY​*_Absolutely the best, nicest, most cordial staff I have ever met at this type of hunting and fishing venue - my complements to the wonderful ladies in the kitchen! TJ and Randy were also both first-class! Capt. Perry Rankin was extremely knowledgeable and friendly, and he helped my wife and her friend, Bethany, and was always there with fresh bait and to tend to the fish for both of them. I didn't want to leave to come home - it was FABULOUS! Very well done - thank you! - *Gregg R. 6/26/18*

Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt worked hard to insure that we had a great time, and that we were catching fish at every stop of the day! He is a great asset to your team and a great fisherman! - *Travis J. 6/26/18*

Everyone at the lodge had a great attitude, and they went out of their way to make the experience a real pleasure! Capt. Nick Dahlman was fun to fish with, and obviously had knowledge of the bay and of the fish. He kept the action going on a really tough day, and kept everyone fishing between baiting lines, landing fish, and untangling lines! We had a really great dining experience also - nice touch on the appetizers! The staff was always there if you needed something, and it was a first-rate experience all the way through! - *Jeff C. 6/26/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High 88F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds in the morning will give way to mainly sunny skies for the afternoon. High 88F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly sunny. High 88F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Mainly sunny. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few passing clouds, otherwise generally sunny. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A light to moderate onshore flow will persist across the Middle Texas Coastal Waters through Thursday night. Sufficient increase in moisture could lead to isolated showers and thunderstorms to develop across the coastal waters on Thursday. Onshore winds will strengthen to a moderate flow through the end of the week. Dry conditions will persist through the weekend into early next week.
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 84.0 degrees
Seadrift 82.9 degrees
Matagorda Bay 82.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pic 2*

pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pic 3*

pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pic 4*

pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pic 5*

pic 5


----------

